# Gaara vs 3rd Kazekage (Judgement Day)



## Invictus-Kun (Oct 27, 2014)

Location: Suna( Yes, a lot of sand)
Distance: 30 meters between(Gaara is flying while the 3rd is not)
Knowledge: Gaara knows everything about the 3rd, but the Third only knows Gaara can use sand.
Restrictions: Gaara can only use Shukaku chakra and he is not allowed to enter Bijuu mode, or Bijuu Shroud mode, just the chakra.  None for 3rd Kazekage for the fun and lols.
Mindset: KILL each other(This meeting actually appears in a timeskip backwards where Gaara meets the 3rd to prove who really is the strongest.)

Is Gaara strong enough to destroyed the Legend and become the Sand's new Top Dog?

Discuss, Defy, Defend, and Decide.



No one Liners and flamebaiting please.


----------



## Itachі (Oct 27, 2014)

How can we compare the two when Sandaime lacks feats?

Going off of portrayal, Sandaime sure has some hype. [1][2]

He was still defeated by Sasori though.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Oct 27, 2014)

Sasori defeated him by Poison imo, this is not about poison, this is about fithing with sands and Iro sands.

Dont just tell me about being featless, cause the Puppet Kazekage was shown to have his feat.


----------



## Cognitios (Oct 27, 2014)

Sasori was also a master of tricky tactics, poison and assassination.
Sasori > Deidara, (by Deidara's own admission and Deidra wasn't known for being humble) and Deidara still took Gaara out
Third Kazekage easily takes out Gaara, his Iron Sand > Regular Sand and his hype backs him up.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Oct 27, 2014)

Probably got blindsided by Sasori, or he simply underestimated him. 

3rd lacks feats, he is known as the strongest Kazekage, though that comment was made before Gaara became Kazekage. 

Can't draw a real conclusion. It's like pitting Sakumo Hatake against one of the Sannin.

@Cognitos, Current Gaara's feats are better than what he showcased against Deidara. And no, Sasori is not superior to Deidara, that is a fucking ridiculous claim. Nagato outright stated Deidara was an irreplaceable talent beyond the value of both Zombie members, and we definitely know Kakuzu > Sasori, and I personally consider Hidan > Sasori. Sasori was generally weak, which is why he delved in poison, the signature of a ninja who lacks the power to defeat others conventionally. Anyone can dip a blade in poison and stock a weapon arsenal; Without these tools, he was _easily_ considerably weaker than every member in the Akatsuki. The fact that his defeat was on-panel and Kakuzu's was offed is because, and only because, Deidara was there next to him. He was literally mid-Jounin level while Edo, Edo Deidara has arguably High-Kage level potential.

The power of a ninja is from within, not without. Sasori was nothing more than a weapon engineer advanced beyond most in the verse, with fancy string tricks and Mid-Jounin level speed/reactons. Separated from his weapons, his value capped at controlling another Edo armed with a knife, not skillfully enough to defeat a couple Jounin with surprise explosives rigged in the Edo. Without the stringed Edo, and considering him alive in his own body (non-edo, non-puppet), I would literally put him at low-jounin level, all of the K12 would defeat him.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Oct 27, 2014)

3rd Kzekage si really strong imo, but his lack of Knowldge in my OP aside from knowing Gaara manipulates sand is on his downside.  Gaara knowing about the 3rd is a factor.


----------



## Mercurial (Oct 27, 2014)

Cognitios said:


> Sasori was also a master of tricky tactics, poison and assassination.
> *Sasori > Deidara, (by Deidara's own admission and Deidra wasn't known for being humble)* and Deidara still took Gaara out
> Third Kazekage easily takes out Gaara, his Iron Sand > Regular Sand and his hype backs him up.



I think that Deidara was just being smart. He knew that Kakashi would have been no match for him, so he tried to divert Kakashi away, by hyping Sasori as too strong for Chiyo and Sakura, so he could have faced Naruto 1 vs
 1. By feats Deidara defeats Sasori and by hype Deidara was called a valuable asset of the Akatsuki when he died, while no one said anything about Sasori.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Oct 27, 2014)

Deidara defeafted Gaara, becuase Deidara was using the village and it's villagers as hostage.

The chakra lost by GAARA to defend the village against the Doll bomb is enormous, plus the effort of moving the massive sand covering the village which will fall.

This is a different scenario which Gaara is unrestricted to go all out.

And this is between him and the third.

Unless, someone will claim Deidara will defeat Gaara ina real 1 on 1 match with bloodlust mindset. ?ause I really dont see Deidara winning.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 27, 2014)

Cognitios said:


> Sasori was also a master of tricky tactics, poison and assassination.
> Sasori > Deidara, (by Deidara's own admission and Deidra wasn't known for being humble) and Deidara still took Gaara out
> Third Kazekage easily takes out Gaara, his Iron Sand > Regular Sand and his hype backs him up.


Why are you using beginning of part II Gaara instead of Gaara from the War Arc? The same one who could overpower fricking Jiton Gold Dust despite being at a disadvantage against it, and who could control people like puppets if his sand gets into their wounds?


----------



## Bonly (Oct 27, 2014)

We haven't seen anything from the Sandaime bar a few of his jutsu. We don't know anything about his physical stats, how good he was in Genjutsu overall, what other jutsu he can use with Satetsu, how much Satetsu he carried and was it possible to easily get more, what other jutsu did he have outside of Satetsu, ect. We don't know enough to make this call at all.


----------



## Veo (Oct 28, 2014)

Under these conditions (highly favouring Gaara) and if we stick to what we know about the 3rd kazekage, Gaara beats the crap out of him. No matter what technique or power you find for the 3rd, Gaara has full knowledge here.


----------



## Nikushimi (Oct 28, 2014)

Depending on how much iron is available in Sunagakure...this could be a stomp in either direction.


----------



## Kazekage94 (Oct 28, 2014)

Lol

Gaara wins duh. The fuck?

He's in Suna. 3rd was beaten by Sasori. Gaara shits on Sasori
The 3rd is featless too. Hype means shit without feats.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Itachі (Oct 28, 2014)

I can see Sandaime's iron sand trumping Gaara's sand but we can't compare.



Kazekage94 said:


> Lol
> 
> Gaara wins duh. The fuck?
> 
> ...



Sandaime was beaten by Sasori but he could easily have been just poisoned or tricked, doesn't mean that it was a fair battle situation.


----------



## Kazekage94 (Oct 28, 2014)

Itachі said:


> I can see Sandaime's iron sand trumping Gaara's sand but we can't compare.
> 
> 
> 
> Sandaime was beaten by Sasori but he could easily have been just poisoned or tricked, doesn't mean that it was a fair battle situation.



That wouldn't happen with Gaara.

The 3rd was only known as the strongest because of the type of sand.
Apparently Iron Sand > Gold Dust > Sand

Gaara beat someone with his weakness. I'm pretty sure he can beat this chump.


----------



## Itachі (Oct 28, 2014)

We simply can't compare them due to lack of knowledge on Sandaime. We can't say that either would win.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Oct 28, 2014)

Honestly, it could favor either one of them.

The problem is about Chakra depletion, the one who loses chakra will die.

But, Iron sand can pierce Gaara's ultimate defense imo.


----------



## Kazekage94 (Oct 28, 2014)

Itachі said:


> We simply can't compare them due to lack of knowledge on Sandaime. We can't say that either would win.



It says Judgement Day.

By Portrayal, Gaara is above him too.


----------



## Turrin (Oct 28, 2014)

Sandaime's Iron Sand is still better than Gaara's Sand, and greater quantities of Iron Sand can be gathered, we saw that in the Sasori battle where the Sandaime Puppet only initially pulled out a small amount of Iron Sand, but after fighting Chiyo/Sakura for a bit the puppet had gather a large amount of Sand to use Satetsu Kesshou and Satetsu Kaihou, so I doubt gathering large quantities is going to be an issue for Sandaime. 

However all that tells us is that Sandaime had a better weapon than Gaara, but than we have to also consider the skill of the user. We can pretty safely assume Sandaime was more skilled than Yondaime-Kazekage, due to his status as the strongest Kazekage (or at least equally skilled, but packing a better weapon), but Gaara was also more skilled than Yondaime-Kazekage, so that isn't enough to place Sandaime-Kazekage above or on Gaara's skill level. And really without knowing how they stack up in skill, there isn't much we can say about who would win in a fight and whose better overall. 

Though given Sandaime's defeat at the hands of Sasori, I can't imagine that Gaara hasn't become at least a bit better than him at this point. Granted it could have been that Sasori poisoned the Kazekage before battle or something like that, but the author didn't give Sandaime any of those excuses, so unless something knew comes out, I'd assume the hype of  Sasori defeating him with genuine. Granted I think there is still plenty of room to discuss whether Gaara has become stronger than Sasori, but probably not Sasori from several years ago that didn't have the Sandaime-Kazekage Puppet at the time. 

So it's probably like Current Sasori vs Gaara debatable > Sasori back when he faced Sandaime vs Sandaime is an extremely close fight.


----------



## Amol (Oct 28, 2014)

Gaara wins by default for being more relevant Kazekage.
He has more feats , more Chakra and greater portrayal.


----------

